# [python] masquer ou pas masquer

## Biloute

Ca fait déjà plus d'un an que j'ai python sur deux slot avec les versions 2 et 3.

Et là je me retrouve avec une belle mise à jour des 2 versions.

Je me demande si cette fois je vais pas me contenter de la version 2 uniquement

```
# equery d python

[ Searching for packages depending on python... ]

app-admin/python-updater-0.8 (dev-lang/python)

app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.6.1-r1 (=dev-lang/python-2*)

                                    (=dev-lang/python-2*[xml])

app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.20.1 (>=dev-lang/python-2.4)

dev-lang/yasm-1.1.0-r1 (python? =dev-lang/python-2.6*)

dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.8 (python? =dev-lang/python-2*)

                       (python? =dev-lang/python-2*[-build,xml])

dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.26 (python? =dev-lang/python-2*)

dev-python/cython-0.13 (dev-lang/python)

dev-python/dbus-python-0.83.2 (=dev-lang/python-2*)

dev-python/numpy-1.5.1 (dev-lang/python)

dev-python/pycairo-1.8.10 (=dev-lang/python-2.6*)

# equery d python

[ Searching for packages depending on python... ]

app-admin/python-updater-0.8 (dev-lang/python)

app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.6.1-r1 (=dev-lang/python-2*)

                                    (=dev-lang/python-2*[xml])

app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.20.1 (>=dev-lang/python-2.4)

dev-lang/yasm-1.1.0-r1 (python? =dev-lang/python-2.6*)

dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.8 (python? =dev-lang/python-2*)

                       (python? =dev-lang/python-2*[-build,xml])

dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.26 (python? =dev-lang/python-2*)

dev-python/cython-0.13 (dev-lang/python)

dev-python/dbus-python-0.83.2 (=dev-lang/python-2*)

dev-python/numpy-1.5.1 (dev-lang/python)

dev-python/pycairo-1.8.10 (=dev-lang/python-2.6*)
```

----------

## aCOSwt

Je ne comprends pas bien ce que tu entends par dé-masquer.

Si tu entends par là faire un eselect python set... sur le numéro correspondant à python3 alors là surtout pas.

Cela ferait de sorte que tous les packages qui font référence à dev-lang/python (net-analyser/rrdtools - media-gfx/fontforge...) se retrouveraient liés à Python3 alors que on ne sait pas encore forcément s'ils sont tout compatibles.

Il n'y aurait aucun risque pour beaucoup d'autres packages qui, si ils ont besoin de python-2 font explicitement référence à dev-lang/python-2 dans leur ebuild.

En revanche, tu peux tranquillement setter en use flags -python2 +python3.

Cela permet à des packages qui sont compatibles python3, dont portage au premier chef, d'utiliser python3.

Et... surtout... de ne pas avoir l'impression d'avoir et updater un package qui sert à rien...   :Wink: 

(Evidemment, c'est ce que j'ai sur ma machine et cela ne me cause aucun problème.)

----------

